# TSA Steps In To Help Railroads



## RRUserious (Jul 3, 2012)

*The Latest TSA Outrage*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 3, 2012)

This is not really the airline's fault for losing business, but it is still good that a bit more people might be motivated to take trains after reading of this. Now let's just hope they won't switch to buses instead!


----------



## Bierboy (Jul 3, 2012)

What does this have to do with Amtrak or railroads? Do you honestly believe this would prompt more people to use Amtrak. I think not...


----------



## rrdude (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm thinking here, "The part that '......Helps Railroads'......." is where?

The fact that TSA screwed up again?

A bit of a stretch I posit.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 3, 2012)

rrdude said:


> I'm thinking here, "The part that '......Helps Railroads'......." is where?


Just what I thought, but I was waiting to see if anybody agreed. I think only a few more people would take Amtrak. That's why I said "a bit" in my previous post. Maybe this should go in "Non-Rail Transportation", but I'm not trying to do "armchair moderating" again. h34r:


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> What does this have to do with Amtrak or railroads?


Nothing at all.


----------



## afigg (Jul 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > What does this have to do with Amtrak or railroads?
> ...


+1. The TSA incident with spilling the ashes was in the news a week or two ago. While the post 9/11 era of security hassles at the airports have, by accounts, helped send some business to Amtrak, an accident by an insensitive or clumsy TSA employee has nothing to do with Amtrak or passenger rail.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 3, 2012)

rrdude said:


> I'm thinking here, "The part that '......Helps Railroads'......." is where?
> 
> The fact that TSA screwed up again?
> 
> A bit of a stretch I posit.


I agree. The employee may be an ash-hole but it has nothing to do with Amtrak. It's not like the article even mentioned Amtrak.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 3, 2012)

afigg said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Bierboy said:
> ...


Of course not. Amtrak doesn't compete with airlines for business! Government mistakes in airports don't help passengers decide against flying! Ridiculous!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2012)

If you were to go look at the non-rail transport section, you would see that is where people discuss the screwups of the TSA at airports. Of course it's possible that these screwups will have an impact on Amtrak, but that doesn't make it a discussion that belongs in the Amtrak forum.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 3, 2012)

What about the TSA screener who caused the evacuation of JFK airport and and 2 airplanes that were ready for take off we're called back to the gate and everyone on those planes had to go back into the airport and be re-screened cause his metal detector was uplugged. The agent was so clueless he couldn't tell investigators how long it had been unplugged.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/48757-jfk-airport-evacuated/


----------

